# Reached a 24hr milestone!



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty stayed inside the house for 26 hours straight! 
I'm feeling good about being able to turn her into a housecat...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty stayed inside last night, too. She slept on the bed, near my knees, and made a little inquiring meow and purred everytime I moved.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, I'm always so glad when I can get a man to do that!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOOHOO, that's such a big step.


----------

